# Email address for Perna Perna Umdloti?



## Diane (Jan 10, 2006)

I used quaestor@iafrica.com and it bounced.  Anyone have anything more current?

Thanks,

Diane


----------



## Hilltop (Jan 13, 2006)

Try qim@mweb.co.za


----------



## Diane (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you!

Diane


----------

